# Hauls From the Past Month (LOTS of stuff)



## hannahjohnson (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi girls! Here's a list of all my new crap!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think I'll start with today's haul from the MAC counter @ the Westfield Topanga Nordstrom:
a) Viva Glam VI Lipglass
b) 2 Lip Varnish in Autobody Red and Warning!
c) 2 Lip Pencils in Brick and Cherry
d) Zoom Lash in the purple color (from Out Loud.. I forget the name :X hehe)
e) 6 Eyeshadows: Mythology, Amber Lights, Naked Lunch, Antiqued, Mulch, and Soba. (I decided to up my neutrals collection... it's majorly lacking!)

ALSO! At Westfield Topanga, there's a new store (w/o a name, seriously) that's kinda temporary (They're only there for the time before the new construction opens on Oct. 6, but are re-opening at a different location in the mall around December)... and OMG THEY SELL NYX!!! I was dying! So i bought...
a) Diamond Sparkle Lipstick in Red
b) 4 Lip Pencils in Plush Red, Rose, Hot Red, and Pinky
c) Eye Pencil in Gold
d) Ultimate Pearl Eyeshadow in Green Eyes Pearl
e) 4 Eyeshadows in Ocean, Lime Green, Golden Bronze, and Rust

Here are some things from other Nordstrom MAC purchases...
a) Pigments in Accent Red, Azreal Blue, and Fairylite
b) Lipglass in Pure Vanity
c) Fluidlines in Ostentatious, Rich Ground, Frostlite, another Blacktrack, Brassy, Blue Peep, and Nightfish
d) #224 Brush
e) Zoom Lash Black
f) Studio Stick Foundation NC15
g) Lip Lacquer in Fanplastico
h) Well-Plumed Quad
i) Take Wing Quad

I also Depotted 29 eyeshadows (!!!) and I got 4 B2M lipsticks:
a) Ruby Woo
b) Eager
c) Redwood
d) Rebel


AND The combined stuff from a few MacCosmetics.com orders over the past bit of time:
First Order:
a) Zandra Eyes Palette (x2)
b) All of the Zandra lipsticks (Morange, Bronanza, and Zandra x2)
c) Z-Gloss in Morange
d) Brow Set in GirlBoy
e) Brow Pencil in Fling!
f) Brush Cleaner
Second Order:
a) Studio Stick Concealer (NC15)
b) 3 Pigments in Fuchsia, Teal, and Golden Olive
c) Shadestick in Sea Me
d) Paint in Bare Canvas
e) Iridescent Pressed Powder in Blushing Femme
And a Gloss.com Order:
a) 3 Shadesticks in Corn, Shimmermint, and Royal Hue
b) 2 Studio Finish Concealers in NC15 and NC20
c) Blot Powder in Light
d) Lipstick in Rockocco
e) #194 and #187 brushes

AND IN SOME NON-MAC-RELATED NEWS! I ordered some stuff from Sephora.com!
a) Bourgois Wet/Dry Eyeshadows: Vert Petillant and Kaki Etonnant
b) Bourgois Waterproof E/S in Kaki Etonnant
c) Cargo Bronzer in Medium
d) 5 Cargo Eyeshadows
e) 4 Urban Decay Eyeshadows
f) 2 UD Deluxe Eyeshadows
g) 1 Cargo Lipgloss Duo
h) Cargo Eyelighter
i) Cargo Reverse Lipliner

PHEW! Too bad I didn't get into the MAC stuff (and other brands) my little sister sent me (17 pigments, 13 pigment vials, NARS: 4 lipsticks, 5 e/s duos, 3 e/s singles, 4 blushes, 2 multiples, CHANEL: Denim Blues palette, 4 lipsticks, 2 eyeshadow quads (yuck! these are horrible!), 6 lipglosses and several nail lacquers.)

THE QUESTION IS: WHERE DO I PUT ALL THIS STUFF?!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I love ya'll! x/o hannah.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Nice*

I'm almost speechless!


----------



## MissMarley (Oct 1, 2006)

ok, now i wanna know what pigments your sister gave you! what awesome hauls!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 1, 2006)

*Well....sounds like somebody had a good time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MACActress (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow. If I didn't read the parts about this being a haul I would've thought it was a collection post! =P I'm jealous


----------



## Steel (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACActress* 

 
_Wow. If I didn't read the parts about this being a haul I would've thought it was a collection post! =P I'm jealous_

 
Same here, that's one awesome haul!


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 1, 2006)

whoa!! thats ALOT of stuff LoL =P have fun ^_~


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Oct 1, 2006)

Ow ow!


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 5, 2006)

wow. awesome haul


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 5, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!!  I cant imagine purchasing all that in one month you must be in heaven!  Im so jealous!
Now you have to invest in a traincase


----------



## hannahjohnson (Oct 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_OMG!!!!!!!!!  I cant imagine purchasing all that in one month you must be in heaven!  Im so jealous!
Now you have to invest in a traincase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehehe I have 3! :x


----------



## quandolak (Oct 12, 2006)

.............


----------



## Raspberrylover (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, all that AND you went on a depotting spree!  I am impressed!


----------

